# Uncovered Skeleton Offers Clues



## sloweye (Dec 12, 2008)

Recently Uncovered Skeleton Offers Clues on Chinggis Khaan Era.
The UB Post-Leading English News - Recently Uncovered Skeleton Offers Clues on Chinggis Khaan Era


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 13, 2008)

So many untold stories...


----------



## Drachir (Dec 15, 2008)

I do have a question on this.  We now have another spelling of the famous Mongol warrior.  Is it Ghengis or Jenjis or Jengis; and Khan or Khaan.  Maybe we should just call him Temujin.


----------

